# Java Chat-Problem



## Nicolas (23. Feb 2005)

Hallo ich wollte einen Chat mit Java aufsetzen(1Server 1Client).
Das Problem ist nur, dass wenn ich Nachrichten vom Server entgegen nehme(Mit Hilfe von OutputStream)
dann tu ich dies in einer Endlossshleife weil ich ja nie weiß wann der Client fertig ist mit seinen Eingabe.
Diese Schleife müsste aber normalerweise unterbrechen wenn er fertig ist mit der Eingabe. Die Eingabe vom Server entgegenehmen un dann wieder hinein spreingen.Nur wie ist dies möglich.Ist es nötig it Threads zu arbeiten oder ist das auch anders realisierbar :?: 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Nico


----------



## stev.glasow (23. Feb 2005)

Und wenn du alles Zeilenweise schreibst und liest?
Sprich er liest eine zeile gibt die aus und liest das wieder eine Zeile usw. (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## Nicolas (23. Feb 2005)

Ja das Einlesen ist nicht das Problem ich lese es ja Zeilenweise ein und aus.
Nur wenn ich das nicht in eine Endlossschleife dann springt man ja im Programm weiter d.h
ich müsste jedesmal die Anweisung zum Einlesen in den Quelltext schreiben, dass ist 1. unschön und zweitens weis ich ja nicht vorher wie viel der Client eingibt und somit kann ich das auch nicht definieren!


----------



## stev.glasow (23. Feb 2005)

Verstehe ich nicht.
ich meine so

```
Thread t = new Thread(){
	public void run(){
            while(!this.isInterrupted()){
                String line = blub.readLine();
		handleLine(line);
             }
         }
}	
t.setDaemon(true);
t.start();
```


----------



## meez (23. Feb 2005)

Hier hats ein Beispiel eines Chats...Vielleicht hift dir das:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6033


----------

